# ode to the argyles



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Love my argyles, I don't get that fancy though. Targyles get the job done for me!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

For you argyle aficionados, a pattern matching question: would you wear argyles with a checked tweed jacket? with a striped suit?


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> For you argyle aficionados, a pattern matching question: would you wear argyles with a checked tweed jacket? with a striped suit?


It depends. There's nothing better than argyles imo with a pinstriped suit, but they're not the best choice to match with bold and/or thick stripes.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> For you argyle aficionados, a pattern matching question: would you wear argyles with a checked tweed jacket? with a striped suit?


My own 'rule' is that I avoid Argyles when wearing patterned pants, which in my case, means houndstooth or check flannels. I don't have any striped pants, but would do the same there too.
As for jackets, I think nothing looks better than a patterned tweed, plain flannels, Argyles and a pair of Gunboats


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> For you argyle aficionados, a pattern matching question: would you wear argyles with a checked tweed jacket? with a striped suit?


Sure, if the scale and colors are right. Though anytime you add argyles, it's playtime. So if you plan on wearing them with a striped suit, make sure that's what you have in mind.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I like this guy's argyles better!:icon_saint7kg:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> I like this guy's argyles better!:icon_saint7kg:
> 
> View attachment 3071


thank you


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Mac - I *love, love, love *your OTC argyles. Where do you get them? I can never find decent OTC ones. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

swb120 said:


> Mac - I *love, love, love *your OTC argyles. Where do you get them? I can never find decent OTC ones. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


thank you
ben silver both wool and sea isle argyles and from both our forum member alex from customshirt and o'connell's marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a good thread. I will join you here soon Uncle :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> This is a good thread. I will join you here soon Uncle :icon_smile:


nephew,
looking forward to your input


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Looking good!
Here are cotton marcoliani OTC...

Some conservative diamonds from last fall...not really argyles but a good illustration of new ravello and the same shoe 10 months later.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> ^^Looking good!
> Here are cotton marcoliani OTC...
> 
> Some conservative diamonds from last fall...not really argyles but a good illustration of new ravello and the same shoe 10 months later.


nephew,
thank you
my compliments to you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Thank you!
Olive cotton marcoliani OTC


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> thank you


Pleased to be of service!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> ^^Thank you!
> Olive cotton marcoliani OTC


nephew,
+1 for shell and argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello ptb
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

color 8 chukkas
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey wing tip
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey wt
argyles otc


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have those exact same socks. They are three years old, from O'Connell's, and still holding up fine. Easily in my top five favorite pairs.



dorji said:


> ^^Thank you!
> Olive cotton marcoliani OTC


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> I have those exact same socks. They are three years old, from O'Connell's, and still holding up fine. Easily in my top five favorite pairs.


They are indeed good. I am slowly adding more cotton OTC in to the mix. Transition season is short around here.... wool gets the majority of my attention.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> argyles otc


Great looking colors!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> Great looking colors!


nephew,
thank you
ben silver wool


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^Cotton? They look nice and thick. Wonderful looking #8 on those LHS too...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> ^Cotton? They look nice and thick. Wonderful looking #8 on those LHS too...


nephew
thank you
ben silver sea isle cotton


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

argyles otc


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you McArthur. A few new ones recently arrived:

Bresciani Merino:



Marcoliani Merino:



Bresciani Cotton:



Marcoliani Cotton:



And ... Finally ... for the Distaff ... Marcoliani Merino!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Thank you McArthur. A few new ones recently arrived:
> 
> Bresciani Merino:
> 
> ...


nephew,

fantastic
do all come otc


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes. All the ones I pictured above are OTC. You can see them all .

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## Jazzsol (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought some Brooks Brothers argyles which were Made in England recently and they are not staying up well.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Everytime I think I have finally overcome my previously insatiable desire to buy more Alden shell NST, wingtips/longwings, loafers & boots, Mac posts a photo of another pair that I hadn't yet realized I now must have.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Mac - great blucher mocs...if you don't mind me asking, who is the maker/what is the model? Most I have seen look cheap, but those are lovely.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

swb120 said:


> Mac - great blucher mocs...if you don't mind me asking, who is the maker/what is the model? Most I have seen look cheap, but those are lovely.


thank you
quoddy trail maliseet oxford


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar indy
bs sea isle cotton otc argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

nephew,
+1 for lhs with argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc argyles


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice dark welt on those LWB^^ Looks good with brown argyle.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> Nice dark welt on those LWB^^ Looks good with brown argyle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

They call this one "ginger"...

good with a navy shetland up top.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> They call this one "ginger"...
> 
> good with a navy shetland up top.


nephew,
i like the look


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar cap toe boot
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

^^^^Nice look with the flannel navy pin., mac. 1 3/4 or 2" cuffs?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

swb120 said:


> ^^^^Nice look with the flannel navy pin., mac. 1 3/4 or 2" cuffs?


thank you
1 3/4" cuffs


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar cap toe boot
bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> ben silver wool argyles otc


Ravello+Blues+Khaki is such a good look, nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> Ravello+Blues+Khaki is such a good look, nicely done!


nephew,
thanks


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


I like those boots a great deal. What model are they? I don't recollect seeing them.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> I like those boots a great deal. What model are they? I don't recollect seeing them.


thank you
style 86708- limited edition


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello wt
marcoliani cashmere argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello nst
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> ravello nst
> argyles otc


This is it! My ravello is hibernating for the winter...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> bs wool argyle otc


I love these. MAC - are these whiskey or a lighter ravello shell?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> This is it! My ravello is hibernating for the winter...


nephew,
thank you for allowing me to wear during the hibernating period


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

swb120 said:


> I love these. MAC - are these whiskey or a lighter ravello shell?


thank you! the lhs are ravello


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 wt
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Not up to par with the thread, but I wanted to contribute.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Not up to par with the thread, but I wanted to contribute.


i do not agree with your conclusion-a very nice assortment of argyles-keep posting


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool otc argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Great to see you posting again, Mcarthur. I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

P Hudson said:


> Great to see you posting again, Mcarthur. I always enjoy your pictures.


thankm you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani cashmere argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani wool argyles otc


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

dorji said:


> ^^Looking good!
> Here are cotton marcoliani OTC...
> 
> Some conservative diamonds from last fall...not really argyles but a good illustration of new ravello and the same shoe 10 months later.


Being an old timer I love those brown shoes and gray flannel pants. Without having to read the entire thread who made the shoes. I'm going to have to buy a pair.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

tinytim said:


> Being an old timer I love those brown shoes and gray flannel pants. Without having to read the entire thread who made the shoes. I'm going to have to buy a pair.


my nephew has very good taste. his ravello lwb are alden


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles oyc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey wt
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> my nephew has very good taste. his ravello lwb are alden


Uncle- Thanks for catching this!

He is correct- alden from Alden Shop San Francisco. You migh also try ShoeMart or Skyvalet. Leffot occasionally has them too. Good luck!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


_VERY_ nice!

OCBD keep it up! Your contributions are very welcome here :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> _VERY_ nice!
> 
> OCBD keep it up! Your contributions are very welcome here :icon_smile:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Uncle Mac: Those argyles are perfect, paired with the Ravello wings and stone chinos! I am not sure which of your incredible collections are most impressive; your shell cordovans, your argyles, your needlepoint belts or your chapeaus (or hats, to us Hoosiers!)! Let it be known that from head to toe, you have it well and handsomely covered...always!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Uncle Mac: Those argyles are perfect, paired with the Ravello wings and stone chinos! I am not sure which of your incredible collections are most impressive; your shell cordovans, your argyles, your needlepoint belts or your chapeaus (or hats, to us Hoosiers!)! Let it be known that from head to toe, you have it well and handsomely covered...always!


nephew,
you are very generous with your comments
thank you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

marco merino otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> marco merino otc


nephew,
looking very sharp


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcolianim merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcolianim merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani cashmere argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver wool argyles otc


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

marco cotton. LHS in need of the treatment.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

chilton said:


> marco cotton. LHS in need of the treatment.


i like your argyles!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Courtesy of the WAYWT and WFAYWT threads:



















Both are Gold Toe brand, and as you've probably already figured out, I really like argyles with blucher mocs.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave said:


> Courtesy of the WAYWT and WFAYWT threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the thread, keep posting


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs lambswool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs lambswool argyles otc


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

New Targlyes.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

oxford cloth button down said:


> New Targlyes.


welcome to the thread


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

That shoe-sock combo is lookin' sharp!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs lambswool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 saddle
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs sea isle argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs lambswool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcolianim merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bs lambs wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Even louder than expected but growing on me.

marcoliani cotton


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

chilton said:


> Even louder than expected but growing on me.
> 
> marcoliani cotton


i like you marcoliani cotton


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 cap toe boot
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Summer casual:
Byford cotton OTC argyles with very casual Keds hopsack canvas lace-ups.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Billax said:


> Summer casual:
> Byford cotton OTC argyles with very casual Keds hopsack canvas lace-ups.


i like your argyles


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

mcarthur said:


> i like your argyles


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Billax said:


> Thank you, Sir!


marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani cashmere argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver sea isle argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino woolo argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#4 & black saddle
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 full strap
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello lhs
marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ben silver sea isle cotton argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

marcoliani merino wool argyles otc


----------

